# How many watts in the basic factory stereo?



## John'sAltima (Mar 23, 2009)

Just bought a 2009 Altima 2.5, cheapest version. You'd think it would come with a stereo. Anyway, I'm looking at one on Ebay that also came out of a 2009 Altima, single disc, not bose, made by panasonic I believe? Does anybody know the rms wattage on these so I can determine what speakers to purchase? I'd like to keep as much factory as I can. Also, how do you install the 6x9's in the rear? Looks like quite a bit of dissasembly to me, any ideas?


----------

